# how to merge subtitles to avi/divx files



## choklate_007 (Sep 6, 2009)

how can the subtitles joined/merged with avi/divx without any time difference.
thanks


----------



## adi007 (Sep 7, 2009)

use virtual dub Open source software


----------

